# Some max lifting tips for squat?



## JoeR. (Feb 22, 2006)

Well my school, Georgia Southern Univ, is having a strength competition.  I decided I would atleast try.  Im no powerlifter, and have never trained for strength in particular.  I was always more obsessed with mass.  

It isnt definite yet but the bracket I would be in is 140-160.  And im right at 160, I have 1 month to make sure I stay i that bracket which isnt a problem.  The problem is they are doign two lifts, max bench and max squat.  I have maxed on bench plenty of time, and I have it down pretty good.  Squat on the other hand, I have NEVER maxed out on in the 3 years I have been lifting.

Always afraid of geting hurt.  So is their any tips to maxing out on squat?  I usually breath in while going down, and keep pressure o the mid section, and slowly let the air out as I go up.  Personally im more worried about my lower back than my knees.

Also what weight should I try for on this friday when I pratice maxing.  I usually rep at either 275x8x3, or 295x6x3.

Thanks for the tips...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

tough call to know what to start with since you don't typically train in a "strength" repetition range (singles, doubles, triples) so there is no telling how your body will repsond.  Although, for most people the heightend excitment of contest makes them perform better (while some others may crack).  If 295 is your 6RM (85% of your precieved 1RM) then your precieved 1RM is around 345lbs (rounding down from 347 to be exact).  I would open with a sure shot single if I were you.....maybe 310 or 315.  See how it went up.....If it was light and easy give your self another 20lbs on your second attempt(if 310 came up slow and grindy make a smaller jump), so 330-335.  If that went up slow bump yourself only 5lbs. on your thrid attempt.  IF you still feel good and ready to rock and 330-335 moved fast, jump up to 345-350 and try and test that 1RM.

If your scared of your back it is best to play it safe since you have not lifted like this (higher intensities).  That fear may be the difference maker in you successfully making a lift or missing it all together.


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 22, 2006)

Should I try wearing a belt?  I dont know if they are allowed in contest or not.  I assume they will, since this school usually takes it on the safe side.

Also I wonder what do you think is good for the range of 140-160 in terms of bench and squat.  And we arent talking about power lifters here.  Their might be a few, but I doubt it. I would have thought I would see them, since I go to the gym like everyday for the two years Ive been here.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Should I try wearing a belt?  I dont know if they are allowed in contest or not.  I assume they will, since this school usually takes it on the safe side.
> 
> Also I wonder what do you think is good for the range of 140-160 in terms of bench and squat.  And we arent talking about power lifters here.  Their might be a few, but I doubt it. I would have thought I would see them, since I go to the gym like everyday for the two years Ive been here.




if you have never worn a belt before then there is no sense trying to wear one now.  You would need to get used to squatting 1RMs with the belt, learning to get comfortable with it and learning to breath against it to form that "girdle" to help increase the thoracic cavity pressure.  Assuming that your squats are contest depth (I don't know what their criteria for judging will be) you should be fine.


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks p-funk

Ive been reading your posts for two years now, thanks for all the advice over the years.  Your changing peoples lifestyles for the better.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

Here are some articles you might find helpful on fine-tuning your squat form and making you feel more comfortable performing at such a high intensity:

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle...4176BC073CD068D9D2CA43.ba13?article=287squat2
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=FF2865E20B3A2C7FAEBB6AF4618BE33E.hydra?id=459775
http://www.elitefts.com/documents/causal_friday.htm


Like P said for choosing your attempts, the first one is usually something you are confident you could get if you were having the worst of worst days.  The next attempt is usually at or right below a training PR.  The final attempt is where you go for the gold, assuming you felt solid enough on your last two attempts.


----------

